# Wine clubs



## firstime

Are there any wine clubs and or home wine makers in Maryland. I'm between Annapolis and Baltimore.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

firstime said:


> Are there any wine clubs and or home wine makers in Maryland. I'm between Annapolis and Baltimore.



If you don't get a response here - I would suggest advertising on craigslist also


----------



## Runningwolf

Check the American Wine Society for clubs in the area. It is more about wine education but you'll find wine makers in the clubs.


----------



## Boatboy24

I've been searching for something in the DC area and haven't found much. Haven't looked *too* hard, but still. I've been limiting myself to northern VA. I'm thinking there's just too damn many wineries here and folks would rather drive 15 minutes and enjoy the fruits of someone else's labor than make their own.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

Jim 
Have you contacted any of your LHBS ?

alot of times they may know of some or atleast someone who is attending one.

I am so happy that I found the one I am in right now ! Bunch of great people and alot of knowledge in all ares, between us all.


----------



## heatherd

firstime said:


> Are there any wine clubs and or home wine makers in Maryland. I'm between Annapolis and Baltimore.



I am a home winemaker in Anne Arundel county. I have not found any wine clubs but would be up for starting one!

There are a handful of Maryland makers in this forum.


----------



## firstime

I'm also in A.A.county. Severna park. 

I haven't been able to find any groups.


----------



## heatherd

Well, let's just start one. Maybe Annapolis Homebrew would let us meet there?


----------



## firstime

Well I'm down. How long have you been making wine. What have you made. How do you feel about the wines you've made thus far.


----------



## heatherd

I posted what I have made recently, and figured out how to add to my signature, so you should see that link on my reply....


----------



## sour_grapes

heatherd said:


> I posted what I have made recently, and figured out how to add to my signature, so you should see that link on my reply....



I might suggest changing your link to this one: 

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f6/what-you-making-what-have-you-made-5926/#post559115


This URL gets rid of the "Index" that specifies what page your post is on. The problem is that some people use 10 posts per page, and others use 20, so the URL you used does not work for everyone, but this one will.


----------



## heatherd

Thanks Paul!


----------



## heatherd

Let's see if it works now....


----------



## sour_grapes

heatherd said:


> Let's see if it works now....



You are just missing a few characters. Try 


 This is what I have made 

In the code shown below, I have replaced the brackets with curly braces so that the code shows up. Replace them with square brackets, [ or ], and you are golden.

{url="http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f6/what-you-making-what-have-you-made-5926/#post559115"}
This is what I have made {/url}


----------



## heatherd

Fabulous - Thanks Paul!! I am a winemaker and an architect, but obviously not a coder.


----------



## sour_grapes

heatherd said:


> Fabulous - Thanks Paul!! I am a winemaker and an architect, but obviously not a coder.



Perfect! Worked for me!


----------



## firstime

Well ok then heatherd. That's a good amount of kits. I'm on my fifth kit. 2of selections Pinot. 1 eclipse merlot. 1 selection amarone. 1 rj and a DB blood.


----------



## heatherd

Amarone and Merlot are absent from my list, but something I will make next year. Right now I have four batches actively in process and Chilean on order, plus kits on deck.... Too much going on.

How is the selection pinot?


----------



## firstime

Haven't had it yet. My first billing of the kits started end of January. 


I haven't ever tasted a homemade wine kit. So that's one reason I want to start a club. To meet, share, sample.


----------



## heatherd

I asked Annapolis Homebrew about meeting there, but they said no, as it's an insurance liability for them.

Any other thoughts on a spot to start meeting?


----------



## sour_grapes

heatherd said:


> Fabulous - Thanks Paul!! I am a winemaker and an architect, but obviously not a coder.



Oh, the irony. Your link worked the other day, but was destroyed in the "upgrade" that the site underwent the other day!

Now, try this one instead:


{url="http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showpost.php?p=559115&postcount=649"}
This is what I have made {/url}

Again, replace the curly brackets {} with square brackets [ ]

Now, off to try to fix my own!


----------



## firstime

None I can think of but I'll look around.


----------



## heatherd

Squizitos is a possibility as they allow folks to bring their own wine....


----------



## firstime

I was thinking there. As of now I only know you who is interested. Do you know of anyone else who is interested. I'll asked the owner and his brother Jessie if they know of anyone.


----------



## firstime

Which squizitos. Severna park


----------



## heatherd

Severna Park Squizitos, yes.


----------



## firstime

Well I guess we need to make an announcement on here and I'll talk to annap HB. Then figure out a day and time. I guess write up an agenda and bring wine.


----------



## heatherd

Sounds good - I PMd you about further details.


----------



## firstime

Where do I see the pm's


----------



## firstime

Friday May 15th


----------



## firstime

Has anyone responded to the invites


----------



## Lovewinemusic

So what will this club do? I live in, MoCo, and was looking for one of these groups a few years ago. There was a group of people (some owned wineries) in the, Frederick area working through the, Cracked Cork, but the owner sold it and I think the group went underground.


----------



## firstime

Well this is my first. So starting off I would assume just meeting and getting ideas as what to expect from each meeting going forward. Bring homemade wine. Order something to eat. Discussions on grapes to kits. Try to expand group. Grow the group. Figure out how the group can benefit from being a group. Make friends etc. all ideas and suggestions are needed and welcome.


----------



## Lovewinemusic

Cool, sounds good to me! I just got back into the sport. I did several kits back in the late 90's. It was actually, Keith Urban and a buddy who got me into it when I worked in the music biz. Then got out of it for several years and just realized after several wines that were not so good, that I could at least make the same level of not so good wine for a few bucks less-haha! As for trading, I currently don't have much of anything finished, that is. I just bottled a, WE Trinity Red and totally screwed it up. I think I left out about a half gallon or more during fermentation. Then when bottling, lost the tip of the bottle filler in one of the bottles, but which one. Couldn't figure it out, so poured the bottles into other bottles and found it in bottle, 15. So I'm still rusty! However, just checked an WE Eclipse Sonoma Dry Creek Chardonnay that may turn out pretty nice, thanks to all of the tips and tricks on here. Just purchased a few more kits and some more in mind with a lot of experiments based on ideas from this site.


----------



## berrycrush

I am interested. I work in DC and live near Tysons. Send me a PM for the meeting.


----------



## heatherd

Hope to see you all there 5/15 at 7pm. The location is Squizitos, and they are BYOB. Bring wine to sample and share. Address is 548 Baltimore & Annapolis blvd, Severna Park, MD 21146.

PM me with any questions.

See you then!

Heather


----------



## berrycrush

too bad I have to work late tomorrow so I will not be able to make it. You guys enjoy!

Greg


----------



## firstime

Is anyone up for meeting tonight or should we schedule a date all can make it. Preferably a Friday or Saturday evening


----------



## heatherd

All,
It was great to have an initial meeting tonight. I am hoping we can do so quarterly and get a few more folks to join in the fun. 
Heather


----------



## jpyne

*Maryland Wine Clubs*

I just found this thread regarding a meeting of a wine club in Severna Park. I would be interested in joining if you all are still meeting.


----------



## heatherd

All,
We will meet again November 16, so mark your calendar.
Heather


----------



## firstime

Jpyne. We met up today. Sorry I missed this message. We would love to have you. What area are you.


----------



## ASR

Anyone know of clubs/groups of home winemakers in the SouthCoast MA region?


----------



## Rice_Guy

@ASR have you asked at the shop where you buy yeast and other ingredients?


----------

